# Circassian ancient pagan music world\classical anyone from Caucasus on T.C



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I wonder what a curieous people, circassian invented circus act and theatre some of it, what a mysterieous people of Caucasus, now beside islam there are christian circassian and pagan one, what dose there music sound like any interresting instrumental r vocal, or both.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Jordi Savall has a CD called Armenian Spirit.


----------

